
Links on many webpages crash Safari on iOS 9.3 - tommyd
http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/ios-9-3-links-in-safari-not-clickable-anymore.1962471/
======
tommyd
OP here, posting this as I am experiencing this issue with links from e.g.
Google on Safari, and links from in-app webviews. I thought the MacRumours
link shows the extent of the issue but happy for the link to be changed to a
more reliable source if there is one - I couldn't find anything.

Shocked that such a huge bug could slip through making a major part of the
phone useless! It actually makes me reconsider my loyalty to the iPhone as I
thought stability was one of the key advantages of Apple's closed/limited
device combination ecosystem, but if such a bug arose on Android, I'd at least
be able to change the default browser.

Workaround seems to be to use Chrome for now but that doesn't help with in-app
webviews.

